# Gourmet Onions



## Filus59602 (Sep 22, 2002)

GOURMET ONIONS

        5      medium onions -- sliced
     1/2      teaspoon sugar
     1/2      teaspoon salt
     1/2      teaspoon ground black pepper
     1/3      cup butter or margarine
     1/2      cup dry sherry
     1/4      cup grated Parmesan cheese

Combine onion, sugar, salt, and pepper; stir gently. Melt butter in a heavy
skillet; add onion mixture, and cook, stirring frequently, 5 to 8 minutes.
Stir in sherry, and cook an additional 2 to 3 minutes. Spoon into serving
dish; sprinkle with cheese. Yield 6 servings.



Per Serving: 165 Calories; 11g Fat (69.2% calories from fat); 3g Protein; 9g Carbohydrate; 2g Dietary Fiber; 30mg Cholesterol; 349mg Sodium. Exchanges:  0 Grain(Starch); 0 Lean Meat; 1 1/2 Vegetable; 2 Fat; 0 Other Carbohydrates.
_______________________________________


----------

